# Free Cinematic sample libraries without full Kontakt



## Steve Hicks (Oct 4, 2019)

Dear all lovely VI-controllers!

I have an A level (high school) student writing a "trailer" for his composition module. 

We're trying to find free libraries to use and bumping into the issue of needing full kontakt which he doesn't have and is bit much to get just to do one module

He now has Kontrol freebie, SF labs but we are missing some trailery drums and big brass. Annoyingly the Free Orch by SAM, performance samples freebies and Strezov freebie drum are perfect but all need full kontakt.

Any suggestions ?

Thanks all

Steve


----------



## MA-Simon (Oct 4, 2019)

Kontakt will be 50% off on Black Friday. Though not shure how helpfull that is. He could look for SFZ libraries: https://vis.versilstudios.com/vcsl.html and https://vis.versilstudios.com/vsco-community.html


----------



## kleotessard (Oct 4, 2019)

Steve Hicks said:


> Dear all lovely VI-controllers!
> 
> I have an A level (high school) student writing a "trailer" for his composition module.
> 
> ...



Hi !
When I started to compose several years ago I used this for the effects :








Free Cinematic Sound Effects | 99Sounds


Cinematic Sound Effects is a free collection of 50 futuristic sound effects designed for use in cinema scoring and electronic dance music.




99sounds.org





There are some wav files, and patch for NI Kontakt and Plogue Sforzando :








Plogue | sforzando :: Free SFZ Player


sforzando is a free, highly SFZ 2.0 compliant sample player.




www.plogue.com





For the orchestral part I have nothing really interesting.

I hope this will help you!


----------



## angeruroth (Oct 4, 2019)

Have you tried using default midi GM patches? There are some gems there if you apply eq+comp. For drums and fx I still use it from time to time. The brass is harder, but if it's is layered it can work.


----------



## Drundfunk (Oct 4, 2019)

Wow that's a hard one. Wish there was a composition module when I was in school . Maybe that helps https://vstbuzz.com/freebies/sonatina-symphonic-orchestra/ (or the other free libraries they have), but I can't say anything about it except for that it exists. Apparently this track was made with it (+some other free plugins which aren't mentioned): 
To be fair it probably doesn't sound like this out of the box. But it has its own plugin as it seems, so no Kontakt needed. Maybe its possible to layer it with the free synths from U-He (https://u-he.com/) to make it banging.

For drums try this: https://impactsoundworks.com/product/cinematic-synthetic-drums/ . According to the website the raw wav files are also provided, so Kontakt is not necessary, but I assume some processing is needed.
This could also help. It's a Kontakt Instrument but since you can access the sample folder you can just use the wav files. There are some trailer hits in there: https://www.audioimperia.com/products/epic-trailer-sounds-produced-by-generdyn-freebie
The slams in this one could also work: https://www.premiumbeat.com/blog/epic-free-sound-effects-for-film-video-trailers/

Edit: These could also help. Use the designed patches, they are already processed and sound HUGE. But it also has some raw files if your student wants to try to sounddesign them on his own: https://www.boomlibrary.com/sound-effects/free-sounds-cinematic-series/

Good luck!


----------



## Divico (Oct 4, 2019)

Well if he has a lot of patience the kontakt player works just fine. You just have to restart it after 15 min and bounce your stuff ....


----------



## Sjoerd Visser (Oct 4, 2019)

I think VSL recently released a free orchestra. You do need a license dongle though if you don't have one. But might be a good option! More info here:





Free! Get your copy of VSL's Big Bang Orchestra


VSL is giving away a new sample library, for free: Big Bang Orchestra Feel the power of a full orchestra playing at the same time with multiple mic at the Synchron Stage Vienna. Use this library to create dramatic, mysterious or soft soundscapes. Or just use it to add more power to your music...




vi-control.net


----------



## d.healey (Oct 4, 2019)

VSCO2 Community Edition - https://vis.versilstudios.com/vsco-community.html


----------



## Wally Garten (Oct 4, 2019)

Not quite free, but my first orchestral libraries were the Sonivox "Orchestral Companion" series, which are currently $3.99 each for strings, brass, and woodwinds, or for forty bucks you can get them bundled with "Big Bang Drums" and a piano library. (Look for "Film Score Companion.")






Buy SONiVOX VST Plugins, SONiVOX Instruments and Effects, Download


Buy SONiVOX VST Plugins, SONiVOX Instruments and Effects, Download Online, SONiVOX Free Demo Plugins from Pluginboutique.com




www.pluginboutique.com





Each one is a separate VST/AU plugin, so you don't need Kontakt at all. These libraries are older and limited in functionality, and the company behind them provides ZERO support, but they will get you where you need to go. (And the Big Bang Drums are REALLY big.)

Otherwise, as others have said, check out Plogue Sforzando, which is a free player, and the .sfz libraries made for it. Some good stuff out there.


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Oct 4, 2019)

sfz player might be the route to take

you can manually use samples if available

not all kontakt libraries are compressed, right? couldn't you use .wavs? Some libraries give the wavs as an option but I suppose that's usually for drums ect more than brass.


----------



## hawpri (Oct 4, 2019)

Embertone's Arcane is a free Kontakt Player library.





Arcane







www.embertone.com





Sennheiser's DrumMic'A is another free Kontakt Player library.





Pro Audio Microphones & Wireless Systems, IEM's, DJ Headphones, Studio Headphones


Microphones, Wireless Microphones System, Vocals, Instruments, Studio, Recording, IEM's, DJ Headphones, Studio Headphones - Top-quality products and tailor made solutions for every aspect of recording, transmission, mixing, and reproduction of sound - sennheiser.com



en-us.sennheiser.com


----------



## hawpri (Oct 4, 2019)

Almost forgot the Violin Freebie from VirHarmonic. It's for UVI Workstation which is also free.








Virharmonic


VirHarmonic are Master Sample Crafters who bring you highly acclaimed solo violin and solo cello. Lyrical virtual instruments packed with emotion and expression.



www.virharmonic.com






There's also a Cello Freebie from VirHarmonic for UVI.








Virharmonic


VirHarmonic are Master Sample Crafters who bring you highly acclaimed solo violin and solo cello. Lyrical virtual instruments packed with emotion and expression.



www.virharmonic.com


----------



## wst3 (Oct 4, 2019)

I do not think you will find a free library that works with the free Kontakt player - that would be a remarkably generous offering, since the developer must pay NI for a license to be Player compatible.

There are other sample players, I think I'd look into SFZ.


----------



## hawpri (Oct 4, 2019)

wst3 said:


> I do not think you will find a free library that works with the free Kontakt player - that would be a remarkably generous offering, since the developer must pay NI for a license to be Player compatible.
> 
> There are other sample players, I think I'd look into SFZ.


Embertone's Arcane and Sennheiser's DrumMic'A are exactly that, I linked to them above. Both are free for Kontakt Player which is still hard to believe. Like you said, it's a very generous offering considering the licensing fee the sample developer(s) had to absorb.


----------



## robgb (Oct 4, 2019)

Steve Hicks said:


> Dear all lovely VI-controllers!
> 
> I have an A level (high school) student writing a "trailer" for his composition module.
> 
> ...


He can use Kontakt Player for those libraries, but will be limited to 15-30 minutes at a time. If he can deal with that and keep reloading the instruments, he can freeze the results and mix using the bounced wavs.


----------



## Steve Hicks (Oct 5, 2019)

Thanks all. Don't really post here much and I must say this has been a very kind response from everyone


----------



## MartinH. (Oct 5, 2019)

robgb said:


> He can use Kontakt Player for those libraries, but will be limited to 15-30 minutes at a time. If he can deal with that and keep reloading the instruments, he can freeze the results and mix using the bounced wavs.



Yeah, especially for drums he could just play each hit once, render to wave and then cut it up and arrange the samples as rendered audio. For trailer style epic hits this seems like a good workaround.


----------



## pbattersby (Oct 5, 2019)

If the goal is trailer music, perhaps some free Taiko Drums would be useful?

SCC Taiko Drums (by S. Christian Collins)

Please forgive the self promotion, but perhaps my free orchestral sample library could be of some use?

Virtual Playing Orchestra


----------



## WhiteNoiz (Oct 6, 2019)

HELP! Jasper freebies needed, please somebody repost


Hi fellows, I emailed Jasper cause i changed my computer and somehow i lost the fortissimo brass patches and mestoso violins. Links seem to be down except for the trombones i think. Jasper told me he didnt have easy acces to the samples and told me to ask for them here. Its quite...




vi-control.net





The samples should be unlocked in these so you can map them to some free sampler or something.

Edit:





The Alpine Project


The finest free orchestral sample libraries for Kontakt.




alpineproject.wixsite.com













ProducerSpot.com - Best Music Loops & VST Plugins


Instant download best music samples, music loops, audio loops, drum samples, vocals, VST plugins for making Trap, EDM, Dubstep, House music.




www.producerspot.com













G-Town Church Sampling Project : Tobias Marberger : Free Download, Borrow, and Streaming : Internet Archive


Recorded in his local church in Grebbestad, Sweden by music producer Tobias Marberger, this set of CC-licensed music samples (available in two separate...



archive.org





I think @bigcat1969 integrates the samples in the .nki but maybe some have the wavs (or you could find the sources). http://bigcatinstruments.blogspot.com/
http://www.vst4free.com/index.php?dev=bigcat_Instruments (Maize)








VSCO2 Rompler


Zombie Fights Shark with a nice VSCO2 vid. Otto used the VSCO2 Community edition to create this award winning song. Grat...




bigcatinstruments.blogspot.com





There was also a free library called Cinematica at some point which contained a few percussion samples, the Arman Mkhitaryan / https://samplemodern.weebly.com/products.html (Sample Modern) Orchestral Drums and Bengt Nilsson LCR Orchestral Percussion*. Not sure if I'm allowed to, but I could post them for you. (Then there's free sfz MIDI patches, 99sounds, VSCO which have been mentioned already)

*Found it: https://vi-control.net/community/threads/free-surround-lcr-exs24-percussion-library.3437/


wedgesound.info.se


----------



## JF7 (Nov 9, 2019)

Soniccouture | Virtual Instruments







www.soniccouture.com





These guys have free libraries for kontakt player.. hope it helps!


----------



## Hanu_H (Nov 9, 2019)

You can use this for 30 days free and it's pretty high end library: https://www.steinberg.net/en/products/vst/iconica/sections_and_players.html


----------

